
Nine New Findings About Inequality in the United States - jashkenas
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/12/16/business/economy/nine-new-findings-about-income-inequality-piketty.html
======
applecore
What's the conclusion? Pretax incomes have stopped growing for anyone except
the top 1–10%. (It's been forty years of income stagnation for the bottom 50%
and twenty years for the next 40%.)

It's actually not so bad when you add back the huge increase in entitlement
programs like Social Security and Medicare.

Maybe we should start getting used to the idea of a welfare state supporting
the vast majority of its citizens.

------
sharemywin
It would be interesting to look at global charts.

